# 2000 audi tt clutch slave replacing help!



## sirmatthias (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a 2000 audi tt 1.8t 5 speed engine code atc, I lost all pressure in my clutch pedal it goes right to the floor and doesnt spring back up, so Im assuming the clutch slave is bad. I replaced the clutch master and still doing the same thing. no leaky lines that I can see. my question is every write up ive searched for it show the clutch slave on the outside of the transmission housing right near the shift linkage on the tranny, my car doesnt have that, it only has a plastic bleeder valve that sits right on the side of the starter. where is the location of the slave cylinder? ive had some people tell me it is located in the transmission but noone has a definite answer. and has anyone replaced one before. any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

It's inside of the transmission and a huge PITA to replace. Depending on mileage, you may want to replace your clutch and possibly flywheel while you do it as well.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

just want tru the same sh1t last week sucks serious [email protected]@. it is in the trans and you may as well do clutch if its close to the time


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

Some of the FWD cars have an external slave cylinder however all the quattro cars are internal to the bell housing.

Expensive job if the dual mass flywheel also needs replacing. $1500 - $3000 at a shop


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

sirmatthias said:


> I have a 2000 audi tt 1.8t 5 speed engine code atc, I lost all pressure in my clutch pedal it goes right to the floor and doesnt spring back up, so Im assuming the clutch slave is bad. I replaced the clutch master and still doing the same thing. no leaky lines that I can see. my question is every write up ive searched for it show the clutch slave on the outside of the transmission housing right near the shift linkage on the tranny, my car doesnt have that, it only has a plastic bleeder valve that sits right on the side of the starter. where is the location of the slave cylinder? ive had some people tell me it is located in the transmission but noone has a definite answer. and has anyone replaced one before. any help would be appreciated. Thanks




sorry to break it to you but, you need to go through the same procedure as changing the clutch in order to change teh slave cylinder. 

might aswell go for the whole setup, they go for pretty cheap for OEM Parts Suplliers like Sachs, Valeo etc.


----------

